# what do i need to start out



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm thinking of starting out cleaning cars for a preofession because I love it... What would I need for the job? Links and lists would be a great help please.

For a van, I was just thinking, an Astra van but how would I get hot water from it?... I'm not a jet wash car person, I would rather use my hands, I'm interested in this snow foam but not 100% sure on how that would work... Would a generator be needed then? 

I'm hoping to do anything from a wash and dry to the full works of detailing, but need to know info on best things to use..

The way I clean my own car is:

Wash
Dry
Rinse
Dry
Clay (not all the time)
Wash
Dry
Polish
Polish
Gloss
Wax
Trim clean 
Alloy clean
Buffer car x2

Help would be great though, many thanks Kane


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you would still use your hands to wash a car after rinsing with a pressure washer...
loads of threads like these in the business section. one every day normally lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I wouldnt offer detailing service untill you have mastered the art of valeting!!


----------



## Reckless (Jul 25, 2011)

Is there any reason why you dry your car only to rinse it after? I've read a few people that wash then dry, only to rinse again???


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

using a tar remover i assume...

also, 'buffer car x2'?....
got tbh, i would'nt want my car done by someone that appears not to know the 'basics'.....


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

DJ1989 said:


> I wouldnt offer detailing service untill you have mastered the art of valeting!!


100% agree get the basic's right then see where it takes you.

(also add a tar remove)


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

DJ1989 said:


> I wouldnt offer detailing service untill you have mastered the art of valeting!!


thanks for advice... thats what i was planning on doing


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Mad Ad said:


> 100% agree get the basic's right then see where it takes you.
> 
> (also add a tar remove)


Thats true, i've been told practice is the way forward, know the basics first, really depends on what level you market yourself and the skills that you can match.

Goodluck to you anyway on the new adventure :thumb:


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> using a tar remover i assume...
> 
> also, 'buffer car x2'?....
> got tbh, i would'nt want my car done by someone that appears not to know the 'basics'.....


this is why im asking...

when i do what a do this is how it turns out

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=242524


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Guys, sorry to ask this question, but being in recession is there a market for detailing cars still out there, sorry for the stupid question, its just where i live 5 pound washes are going very strong in my area, plus being winter people will take them more often, hence its to cold outside, just a question really, i have no attention of doing it professional as i don't have the skills plus products, and lacking dedication...


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Maybe go

rinse
wash 2BM
rinse
dry
tar remover
rinse
iron-x
rinse
clay
polish/glaze
wax

Always wash wheels first with a bucket just for the wheels


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

how would i use tar remover then just on parts of the car were there is tar or would i use it like polish for right round the car?

iv never realy used it


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Guys, sorry to ask this question, but being in recession is there a market for detailing cars still out there, sorry for the stupid question, its just where i live 5 pound washes are going very strong in my area, plus being winter people will take them more often, hence its to cold outside, just a question really, i have no attention of doing it professional as i don't have the skills plus products, and lacking dedication...


They make the swirls then we get rid of


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

Mad Ad said:


> Maybe go
> 
> rinse
> wash 2BM
> ...


whats 2bm and iron-x...

maybe i shud just giv up now be for i start...


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

There are some very good guides in the detailing guide section from washing right up to machine work read read read then go pratice


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Mad Ad said:


> They make the swirls then we get rid of


100% agree with this statement:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-kane- said:


> how would i use tar remover then just on parts of the car were there is tar or would i use it like polish for right round the car?
> 
> iv never realy used it


You just use tar remover on the tar - anywhere else would be pointless, as there'd be no tar for it to remove

The problem you have, is that a thread like this pops up every week, from people who appear to not grasp some basic concepts, such as tar removal.

Would you be doing this full time or part time? Valeting or Detailing? I think a lot of people see the 'glamorous' details on here, clean their mates cars and figure they could be earning £6000 per car.

I'd suggest you do some reading up on here, assess your local market and its opportunity, draw up a business plan and take it from there.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

^100%

If you are serious also might want to attend a training day at some where like autobrite (they do a back to basics course) they do hands on training and show you the techinques


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Mad Ad said:


> ^100%
> 
> If you are serious also might want to attend a training day at some where like autobrite (they do a back to basics course) they do hands on training and show you the techinques


100% again , Mad , were we separated at birth??:lol:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

here you go buddy

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=235500

maybe bigslippy:lol::lol:


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

RussZS said:


> You just use tar remover on the tar - anywhere else would be pointless, as there'd be no tar for it to remove
> 
> The problem you have, is that a thread like this pops up every week, from people who appear to not grasp some basic concepts, such as tar removal.
> 
> ...


im not going in for 600 pound car i will be starting about 20 pound a car im a full time butcher now but if im going to do this im going to be doing it on my days off till it picks up and then maybe go part time then if all go's to plan then stop the butchering... if all go's wrong i will just keep my job... i know this is ot a job i cant just start and expect to take weeks to take off i understand it can take years...
im just wanting to do somthing for my self im 22 and just want to giv it a go befor i hit 40 and say i wish i tryed ...

the help and advice use are giving me is great


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-kane- said:


> im not going in for 600 pound car i will be starting about 20 pound a car im a full time butcher now but if im going to do this im going to be doing it on my days off till it picks up and then maybe go part time then if all go's to plan then stop the butchering... if all go's wrong i will just keep my job... i know this is ot a job i cant just start and expect to take weeks to take off i understand it can take years...
> im just wanting to do somthing for my self im 22 and just want to giv it a go befor i hit 40 and say i wish i tryed ...
> 
> the help and advice use are giving me is great


Then I'd consider taking a look at some form of course as your starting point - the Autobrite one looks superb, and maybe something like the Auto Smart one? You really do need to get your head around it all before charging money, or potentially damaging somebody's car, especially if you intend to machine polish. You need to consider insurances too, at least public liability, which is relatively cheap.

Ask away in terms of process and product though, and I think Auto Glym is a good choice if you're valeting, but look at AutoSmart too (Tardis, G101, Smart Wheels)


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

Mad Ad said:


> here you go buddy
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=235500
> 
> maybe bigslippy:lol::lol:


thanks for that... the next one is tomorrow but i will keep my eye out for the next one thanks


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Think they will plan some more in early 2012 so keep your eyes peeled at autobrite as they are great people


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Then I'd consider taking a look at some form of course as your starting point - the Autobrite one looks superb, and maybe something like the Auto Smart one? You really do need to get your head around it all before charging money, or potentially damaging somebody's car, especially if you intend to machine polish. You need to consider insurances too, at least public liability, which is relatively cheap.
> 
> Ask away in terms of process and product though, and I think Auto Glym is a good choice if you're valeting, but look at AutoSmart too (Tardis, G101, Smart Wheels)


thanks for spending your time to help me...

i realy didnt think there was this much about it... i was realy just thinking of hand washing and same to polish.. iv used a buffer on my car but most likey not the one your self or overs would use maybe... was just a baby one cost about 110 pound..

so u recon i shud just advertise my self as a car cleaner for just the basic inside clean wash polish wax..

thanks


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

Mad Ad said:


> Think they will plan some more in early 2012 so keep your eyes peeled at autobrite as they are great people


im suer i will mis it im useless on forums lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-kane- said:


> thanks for spending your time to help me...
> 
> i realy didnt think there was this much about it... i was realy just thinking of hand washing and same to polish.. iv used a buffer on my car but most likey not the one your self or overs would use maybe... was just a baby one cost about 110 pound..
> 
> ...


Well I had been doing this 3-4 years before charging anyone, spent thousands on products and many hours on here reading and researching - sometimes I underestimate my own experience probably, but it's been invaluable. That said, a lot of the best detailers started out as valeters - working your way up from the bottom as it were, and I for one am a firm believer that the skills picked up valeting, clearly help you be a better detailer! Plus I'd imagine it's the best way to keep the money coming in if you're doing this more and more.


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

You obviously enjoy it and when i came here i didnt have a clue!!! Learnt loads and practiced loads on my own and mates cars and enjoy doing it when the weathers nice but not nice when its wet n cold and also if you dont have a unit it would be impossible to wash it in the rain if that makes sense. Loads of mymates have advised me to take it up full time as im inbetween business' at the moment but i know theres not enough money unless i outlay loads on units etc!!! I enjoy doing it and like the praise but wouldnt want to do it full time!!


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Well I had been doing this 3-4 years before charging anyone, spent thousands on products and many hours on here reading and researching - sometimes I underestimate my own experience probably, but it's been invaluable. That said, a lot of the best detailers started out as valeters - working your way up from the bottom as it were, and I for one am a firm believer that the skills picked up valeting, clearly help you be a better detailer! Plus I'd imagine it's the best way to keep the money coming in if you're doing this more and more.


i will do what u say then as u know best...

i will start as a valeter and hope to work my way up instead of going stright in the deep end... iv just been looking at the AutoSmart what shud i buy?

shampoo
polish
wax
alloy cleaner

whats the Autosmart G101 Cleaner Degreaser


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

G101 is an all purpose cleaner


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

peanut1 said:


> You obviously enjoy it and when i came here i didnt have a clue!!! Learnt loads and practiced loads on my own and mates cars and enjoy doing it when the weathers nice but not nice when its wet n cold and also if you dont have a unit it would be impossible to wash it in the rain if that makes sense. Loads of mymates have advised me to take it up full time as im inbetween business' at the moment but i know theres not enough money unless i outlay loads on units etc!!! I enjoy doing it and like the praise but wouldnt want to do it full time!!


yeh im the same... i was just going to stick with my job and do bits and bob's till it got better... i was hoping for a unit in a year or so...

doing car detailing was not my only idear to do i was going to buy and sell cars just to keep the dosh floating also in my spare time iv been breaking cars for parts and selling them on ebay and cash has been coming in well from doing this this is how iv got the money to start up to do this... with my weekly wage and profit from the cars


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Auto Smart are great for good quality, cheap bulk products. Other have more experience than me with the range, as I only use a few bits, but I really like:

- Smart Wheels (newest formula, brown in colour) - great wheel cleaner, probably the best out there now and only about £15 for 5L of concentrate

- G101 - this is one of the most versatile products out there and stupidly cost effective. £10 gets you 5L of concentrate. I use this on wheels (sometimes), tyres, arches, shuts and sills, sometimes on lower panels as a pre-cleaner, bug remover, interiors... etc etc

- Tardis - THE best tar remover there is out there. Superb product.

- Duet - Great value shampoo


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Auto Smart are great for good quality, cheap bulk products. Other have more experience than me with the range, as I only use a few bits, but I really like:
> 
> - Smart Wheels (newest formula, brown in colour) - great wheel cleaner, probably the best out there now and only about £15 for 5L of concentrate
> 
> ...


great info thanks i will do some shopping... i was looking on ebay is that ok or is it cheaper if i have a look round the forum?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Your best bet for AutoSmart is your local rep - have a look on their website for an email address and send them an email to get contact details for your local guy

I wouldn't touch stuff from eBay, in case it's been watered down..


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

It's as peanut1 says , to do this you need to be keen , have a passion for it which by the sounds of it you do .On here you will have your eyes opened by all the processes required from start to finish ,what to do , how to do it and what to use.Then there's the different manufacturers and their products with people giving opinions on the performance, ease of use and the resulting finish.Before you get to that finish with the car paint singing and dancing you will learn that preparation is vital, not just washing the car but cleaning the paintwork ready for you to use the appropriate products to get the best result..... not to sound like an old fart , but you must learn to walk before you can run, but as has been mentioned already , get the basics right first and be open minded.:thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Your best bet for AutoSmart is your local rep - have a look on their website for an email address and send them an email to get contact details for your local guy
> 
> I wouldn't touch stuff from eBay, in case it's been watered down..


i agree:thumb:


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> It's as peanut1 says , to do this you need to be keen , have a passion for it which by the sounds of it you do .On here you will have your eyes opened by all the processes required from start to finish ,what to do , how to do it and what to use.Then there's the different manufacturers and their products with people giving opinions on the performance, ease of use and the resulting finish.Before you get to that finish with the car paint singing and dancing you will learn that preparation is vital, not just washing the car but cleaning the paintwork ready for you to use the appropriate products to get the best result..... not to sound like an old fart , but you must learn to walk before you can run, but as has been mentioned already , get the basics right first and be open minded.:thumb:


i am very intrested in doing this and today this is all iv been thinking about at work as it's realy my life to see a nice clean car...

i understand what u are saying and to start at the bottom wich is what im going to do it was not my plan as i thought i was good at cleaning cars as all i get told is '' if u wash that any more its going to vanish'' lol

but on a srs noat iv very thank full for all your help as with out it i might of not lasterd 5 min in the big wide world...


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

-kane- said:


> i am very intrested in doing this and today this is all iv been thinking about at work as it's realy my life to see a nice clean car...
> 
> i understand what u are saying and to start at the bottom wich is what im going to do it was not my plan as i thought i was good at cleaning cars as all i get told is '' if u wash that any more its going to vanish'' lol
> 
> but on a srs noat iv very thank full for all your help as with out it i might of not lasterd 5 min in the big wide world...


If it helps Kane , that's what peeps said to me , there would be no paint left:lol:


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> If it helps Kane , that's what peeps said to me , there would be no paint left:lol:


:thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Personally ive been a member of this site less than a year. I have picked up many skills but still have alot to learn. I wouldnt try running before you can walk. Browse the site, ask questions and get all your methods right before contemplating going into business.

You need a skillset (just like been a butcher knowing whats good, whats bad) and then from there build a business plan from there. Id give it a few years before going pro


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> Personally ive been a member of this site less than a year. I have picked up many skills but still have alot to learn. I wouldnt try running before you can walk. Browse the site, ask questions and get all your methods right before contemplating going into business.
> 
> You need a skillset (just like been a butcher knowing whats good, whats bad) and then from there build a business plan from there. Id give it a few years before going pro


 I agree with you


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

thanks for the advice and help i realy appreciate it...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Kane, it sounds to me from all angles that you are keen in detailing, it shows in this post, i would say go for it with great brute force, after all i have be taught practising is key, the more cars you touch, the more confident you will be become, and more the skills will be enhanced, getting paid, will in-courage yourself to try new products on the market, but as mentioned, your charging 20.00 pounds, so thats not huge money, but a great price for yourself to get the ball rolling...

If you have a passion for something, and a very keen in this field, i say go for it, 120% of the way to success.

Goodluck Kane, all the best from me :thumb:

Have a great Christmas plus new year as well


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

ment a lot to me that post mate.... Thanks very much... Im going to get xmas out the way coz im going to be busy at xmas with been a butcher but stright after is when im going to look for the bit's i need... Thanks hope u have a great xmas and new year aswell pal...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

-kane- said:


> ment a lot to me that post mate.... Thanks very much... Im going to get xmas out the way coz im going to be busy at xmas with been a butcher but stright after is when im going to look for the bit's i need... Thanks hope u have a great xmas and new year aswell pal...


No Problem there Kane anytime, same to you as well, have a great festive season and great start to the new year :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Go for it, nothing ventured nothing gained :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

-kane- said:


> ment a lot to me that post mate.... Thanks very much... Im going to get xmas out the way coz im going to be busy at xmas with been a butcher but stright after is when im going to look for the bit's i need... Thanks hope u have a great xmas and new year aswell pal...


I wasnt knocking you BTW with my post... Fully agree by the more you do it the more confidence you will get. But i would certainly be all hands on


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> I wasnt knocking you BTW with my post... Fully agree by the more you do it the more confidence you will get. But i would certainly be all hands on


yeh it's cool mate i understand u didnt want me to do it simply because we liv near each over and u didnt want me to take your custom from you when i get a big name for my self.... lol

on a SRS noat tho its ok mate i know u were just explaing to me...


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

can i just ask tho how do i get the water hot to wash a car from out the van... because my mate who works with his uncle now and again they just use cold water he told me..


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

also can ask what methord do you use to clean a car?


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

-kane- said:


> can i just ask tho how do i get the water hot to wash a car from out the van... because my mate who works with his uncle now and again they just use cold water he told me..


Hot and cold pressure washer, can be expensive and very bulky. Probably too big to fit in the back of an Astra van. I use cold water and carry a couple of 5 gallon barrels of hot water for the first few jobs of the day.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I totally agree, as you are starting off just go for the normal cold pressure washer route, but aim your details for protection details for the cars for the winter, but really depends how much knowledge, experience, expense and market you have on your side....

Being Chritmas, people are buying presents and all sorts, so it might be worth while asking a small fee for the details, end of the day, word of month and the quality of ownership from your side counts more than anything else, building a rapport with the customer... plus up selling if you can, not in a pushy manner, but a professional style, explaining each step to customer, and what will be achieved, and having a routine set for the car or 4x4.

Hope this helps, as dcj has commented, carrie a few 5 litre containers of hot water for the shampoo mix, warms your hands in the cold plus the dirt will come off easily off the vehicle and wheels.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

We have a course on the 8th Jan covering all of this if yo are interested??


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

OP please look in the business section. Loads of these kinds of threads. 

Cheers.


----------

